# Solved: Wireless connected but no internet connection



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,
I see that there are a number of similar posts but I don't seem to be able to find an answer, so here goes...

I have a simple home wireless network using Netgear wireless modem router DG834G. Two PC's runnning wirelessly; i) Dell Inspiron laptop (Vista) & ii) Toshiba NB200 netbook (XP), eveything been ok since I set it up a couple of years ago. About 2 weeks ago I changed ISP. Got everything changed over ok, then after a day or so, the Toshiba netbook stopped loading any web data even although the network connection says excellent wireless connection. At times this was intermittent - now I can't access anything on the net using the Toshiba even although the connection is good. If I connect direct to the modem using ethernet, everything is perfect. All of this time, the Dell laptop works perfectly.

If I take my work laptop home as a check, it connects perfectly through the router - no problem.

I ran a IP Config test on the toshiba as I saw this on several other posts. The results are:
---------------------------------------------
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Toshiba-Netbook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI
-E Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-2E-38-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 November 2010 15:04:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 November 2010 15:04:25
---------------------------------------------

So, any help really appreciated. Thanks, Scott


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you post an ipconfig /all - no wireless in that post

I assume the toshiba and dell are both connected wireless and the dell works

the toshiba will probably have a switch for the wireless is it enabled

post back the following

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi etaf,

Firstly, correct; the toshiba & Dell are both wireless & the Dell works.

Secondly, not sure if there's a switch for the wireless; where can I find it?

Third one; not exactly sure what you mean by 'post an ipconfig /all - no wireless. What I've done is posted below an ipconfig/ all with the ethernet connected (no wireless).

The wifi inspector & device manager screenshots are attached also (I hope....). Thanks-a-lot, scott

--------------------------------------
ipconfig /all (wireless disconnected, ethernet enabled)
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Toshiba-Netbook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI
-E Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-2E-38-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 November 2010 20:10:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 November 2010 20:10:25
--------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Is there more info on the model number 
Toshiba NB200 - SB ?????

The ipconfig /all - I would expect to see an entry for wireless adapter - with media disconnected or something like that - so thats a bit strange

The Xirrus - show you can at least detect the wireless 
and the wireless adapter is in device manager so thats good - not sure why theres a red mark on the LAN connector thats normally a red cross for disabled but you have a connection - cant see the image very well

if you right click on the ethernet adapter - does it have an entry to enable ?

looking at one of NB200 user manuals - this one http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/con...2346766/GMAD00199011_NB200_Series_09May01.pdf page 89
- there are some lights on the front right hand side 
and the first light is the wireless light - is this on
To enable or disable wireless communication, use the Hot Key
Fn+F8.


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,
The Toshiba causing the problems is a NB200-11L.

I can enable/disable the ethernet adapter - when I enable it the netbook connects perfectly to the net.

And the wireless key at the front right of the machine is lit.

Cheers, scott


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think etaf would like to retract "would you post an ipconfig /all - no wireless in that post."  I'm confident that he meant to say that there was no wireless showing in the previous post, and we need to see an ipconfig /all that shows the wireless. Please *enable *the wireless and show the ipconfig /all.


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, so if I understand correctly, you want an ipconfig with the wireless connection enabled (ethernet disabled). I used command *cmd /k ipconfig /all*. Please see result below- hope this is right.

Cheers, Scott
--------------------------------------
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Toshiba-Netbook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-2E-38-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 November 2010 20:10:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 November 2010 20:10:25
--------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you output to a file and post here

Start>
run - type
CMD
A box opens - type

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We want the wireless connection enabled; don't care whether ethernet is enabled or disabled.


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Here you go:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Toshiba-Netbook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-08-BB-DC-58
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 29 November 2010 20:53:40
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 November 2010 20:53:40


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you showing all the ipconfig /all information - this does seem correct to me - We need to see everything from an ipconfig /all

anyway 
you now have the wireless enabled and connected to the router with a valid IP - does it connect to the internet ?

would you now do the following ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.0.1*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,
Ok, ping tests done & results posted below. To answer your last questions: i) that was all the ipconfig /all info (assuming I did it correctly), ii) Yes, connected to the router, but no (or very intermittent) internet.
*Ping tests*
---------------------------------------- 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Home>Ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Home>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\Documents and Settings\Home>Ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=44
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 129ms, Maximum = 140ms, Average = 134ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Home>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

now thats not making any sense right now 
you cannot ping the router - but you can get to this site by IP address 

put 209.183.226.152 into a web browser - see if that displays this site - may not be perfect as it looks like a DNS issue


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

yep, got it (the tech support guy site). Not perfect as you say, but it's definitely there. But....if I try a link, or another website it times out.

Very strange.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Its not able to resolve the name - ie google into an ip address to load

try 173.194.37.104 
that should open google

thats a dns issue 
lets try putting some public DNS address into the wireless network adapter settings 
heres a link to the open public dns settings
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
also shows you how to setup the settings here
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

if you do that for the wireless connection and then see if it now will goto sites OK


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> now thats not making any sense right now
> you cannot ping the router - but you can get to this site by IP address


A bit of a stretch, but one explanation could be a firewall allowing public addresses while blocking 192.168.0.x on wireless but allowing it on ethernet.

What non-Windows firewall or security suite do, or did, you have on this machine? (If you're taking bets, etaf, I'm taking Norton.  )


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Terry, first time I have seen that - but at least an explanation - i'll make a note of that 
re the Bet Mmmmmmmmmmmm _let me think_ - that would probably be a NO


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi again,

Ok, have configured for the google public dns &........everything seems to work perfectly.

I'm not pretending to understand what was wrong, but that's great. Do I leave things as they are?

Thanks, Scott


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,

Just saw TerryNet's post; I'm using BitDefender. One question though, if it was / is the Bitdefender, why not on both machines?

Thanks again, Scott


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if it is bitdefender then its a setting in there or something has changed compared tothe other PC 
so if you want to - you could remove bit defender and re-install and see if that resolved the issue 
OR
also look at the settings and see if theres anything to block local address and/or dns or blocking web access


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, will do. Although after working for 5 minutes or so, I'm back to not being able to access the internet.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Although after working for 5 minutes or so


so the DNS did not work


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> One question though, if it was / is the Bitdefender, why not on both machines?


Simple explanation.  When a firewall gets corrupted or mis-configured on one machine there is no guarantee that it will get corrupted or mis-configured on any other machine at the same time. Whether or not it is BitDefender on this machine, it may continue to work OK "forever" on the other machine or it may blow up minutes from now.


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Mmmm, I've had a play with it for 30m or so. What seems to happen is that the internet connection is perfect (visiting various sites, stream video from youtube, etc) until you visit certain sites (bbc.co.uk/news is an example), when the connection times out & you can't access anything. Reset (re-enable) the connection & it's perfect again......until you hit a site it doesn't like.

Am I making any sense at all?!?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would make a note of bitdefenders passkeys etc that you have paid for and completely uninstall - bit defender 
but be in a position where you can re-instal and pick up any subscription
But see if Terry has another idea first


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ethernet works fine. Wireless would not work satisfactorily at all until a public DNS server was used. Now it "dies" from time to time. Correct summary?

Sounding to me like firewall, incorrect or corrupted driver, or flaky adapter (or an adapter and router that refuse to play nice together).

I forget what we've already done driver-wise. Either get the latest wireless driver from Toshiba or, if you already have it, use Device Manager to uninstall it; reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver.

Other than that I think you have to try the firewall procedure, as etaf advised.


----------



## kemerovo (Nov 28, 2010)

Evening all,
So, I think my problem is solved. I did three things (all at once I'm afraid so I can't say exactly what the problem was); i) uninstalled bitdefender (firewall/antivirus), ii) uninstalled wireless driver & iii) replaced Windows XP with Windows7. 

The reason I installed Windows7 was that I've been putting it off for months (I have it on my other machine) & now seemed a good time to do it.

Anyway, re-installed everything & it works perfect (been running for 6 hours or so perfectly).

Many thanks etaf & TerryNet. Really well appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good move.  You're welcome.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## 559Josh (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not sure that the REAL problem was REALLY Solved. You "fixed" the problem by upgrading your OS. I'm having the same problem as you were in Win7 Ultimate x64 (I have a separate thread open)...but I'm sure that someone somewhere will or is having this same problem in WinXP just as you were...so a REAL solution would be a good thing.


----------

